# Horse Meat/Slaughter Questionnaire - College Project



## sophiacunn (Feb 5, 2015)

I am an equine student who is currently doing an investigation into what factors affect a horse's chances of going for meat and the links within that industry such as the horse meat scandal, horse welfare and other countries approach compared to the UK for a college project.
I have made a questionnaire to help with my studies into this subject and would appreciate it if anyone would complete it, it will only take a minute 
Thankyou!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GJL3R9D


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Done  ........


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Done  ......


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Done, and I thought it a good and well thought out survey with plenty of chance to expand on an opinion


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Done .......


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Done


----------



## hannahsanimals (Sep 21, 2015)

Completed!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

done


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Done. Very well thought out IMO


----------

